# First the Stickers Go On, Now Parts Come Off of APR's Koni Challenge Audi S4



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

APR's Keith Lucas has posted several pics in our B8 S4 forum of progress under way of the preparation of their recently acquired S4. Decals were applied for the car's debut last weekend at the company's barbecue, but serious construction or rather deconstruction has commenced. Good luck guys.


----------

